# Alhambra Water....Martinez, California



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 17, 2010)

I normally don't pick up crown top bottles, but this aqua tooled quart really caught my eye at a local shop.  Alhambra water is a well know (West Coast only?) company still.

 Here is the Wiki history I found:

 "Alhambra Creek is a stream in Contra Costa County, California in Northern California.....The upper watershed was the original source for the Alhambra Bottled Water Company. Circa 1897, Loren M. Lasell bought 300 acres (1.2 km2) in Vaca Canyon on upper Alhambra Valley Road. There were hot sulfur springs, clear springs and a small resort. In 1902, Mr. Lasell built a 2 inch galvanized pipe from the spring to a bottling plant in downtown Martinez across from the train station, approximately 6 miles (10 km) . The Alhambra Water Company was born. As the business grew, glass-lined railcars were used to carry water to bottling plants in Oakland and San Francisco. Today, Alhambra Water comes from elsewhere."


----------

